# Rated #1 in Ground Tricks



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

This dude is sicktastic. I wish I could shred like that on flats 

YouTube - best snowboard ground tricks


----------



## seant46 (Dec 8, 2009)

As if he can almost 7 flat ground.


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

seant46 said:


> As if he can almost 7 flat ground.


He's throwing down 9s on the smallest fucking bumps. Jealousy is setting in now :/


----------



## seant46 (Dec 8, 2009)

Forget that guy, you should be jealous of scott stevens. His board control is amazing.

He is the ender
http://snowboarding.transworld.net/1000118316/featuresobf/sunday-in-the-park-11-2/

YouTube - Scott Stevens from Transworld snowboard 2009


----------



## Technine Icon (Jan 15, 2009)

That was cool, looks like he's having alot of fun. Thanks for the post


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

He's definitely nasty. But he's jibbing. I'm into the ground tricks.

But his out of binding tricks are mind boggling. 

Other cool vids:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g4KCDP9ZEZk

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OQdq_FM2qtc

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_xUZh2ERpRE


----------



## Technine Icon (Jan 15, 2009)

All this flatground stuff is cool and all, but after awhile it gets a little repetitive and starts to remind me of freestyle skateboarding back in the day. It was cool, but gets boring after awhile. I think that Scott Stevens is like the Rodney Mullen of snowboarding, because he has taken these flatground tricks to another level.


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

Technine Icon said:


> All this flatground stuff is cool and all, but after awhile it gets a little repetitive and starts to remind me of freestyle skateboarding back in the day. It was cool, but gets boring after awhile. I think that Scott Stevens is like the Rodney Mullen of snowboarding, because he has taken these flatground tricks to another level.


You have a point that it seems repetitive. I love looking for the style and smoothness of it all though.

Scott Stevens is a fucking beast no doubt, but he is a jibber. He probably can bust out nasty ground tricks too though.


----------



## mrpez (Jan 29, 2010)

crazy asians are sick at ground tricks...

check out these guys: YouTube - SNOW BOARD 08-09 MOVIE TRUST6 MEDIA?master of ground ?


----------



## Fizzlicious (May 12, 2009)

No doubt Scotty is sick, one of the dirtiest out there. BUT I do also like the smooth style of the Japanese Trust6 Media crew. Even though its just some simple butters and stuff they make it look way sick, just like Stevens makes his one footers does.


----------



## Ezkimo (Apr 2, 2008)

seant46 said:


> Forget that guy, you should be jealous of scott stevens. His board control is amazing.
> 
> He is the ender
> Sunday In The Park Snowboard Video From Bear Mountain Episode 11
> ...


Yeah scotty is fucking sick. Guy is so nasty, I love em in the sundays in the park.


----------



## Technine Icon (Jan 15, 2009)

Ezkimo said:


> Yeah scotty is fucking sick. Guy is so nasty, I love em in the sundays in the park.


I dont know if u have been watching all of the Sunday in the parks, but all of the ones before had riders from the west coast and were mediocre, but Scotty and Grenier came over from the east coast and absolutely destroyed that park. I wish I could have been there to witness the craziness


----------



## Guest (Mar 24, 2010)

seant46 said:


> Forget that guy, you should be jealous of scott stevens. His board control is amazing.
> 
> He is the ender
> http://snowboarding.transworld.net/1000118316/featuresobf/sunday-in-the-park-11-2/
> ...


Scott Stevens is sick that was my favorite scene when I got Get real


----------



## sepdxsnwbrdr (Feb 5, 2010)

Yasuo Aiuchi is 39 years old????

Are you fucking kidding me????

WOW.


----------



## slyder (Jan 18, 2010)

I can't even count the rotations they are so fast :laugh:

Man those boards have TONS of fleck and twist. I a couple of those tricks, nose press slides looked like the board was twisted nearly 90*

OOMMGGGG I can't just ride with 2 boots in let alone what they are doing with one foot free :laugh:

cool stuff
=SLyder


----------



## h4m0 (Mar 9, 2010)

So sick. Really jealous of those skills.


----------

